# Coyotes



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

On the NAFA website they say large and XL coyotes are over 36" and the other sizes under. How do they measure that? Do they measure from nose to tail or what?
thanks in advance


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I don't think I've ever sent them a coyote that didn't at least make XL. Yotes must be a fair amount smaller by the time they get down in Texas. :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya I don't think Ive seen a coyote under 3ft long here in SK


----------

